# Montgomery Ward - Powr Kraft



## willieboybass (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello all! I just received a Montgomery Ward - POWR KRAFT - 1hp router that is in exceptional condition. I have 2 issues I need help with; One, I have to admit that I have never used a router, have the concepts just fine, but still a newbie. And second, Where can I get an owners manual, operation guide, info, etc.?
In advance, thank you for your time & efforts,
Willie


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome N/A to the forums...
can't help ya w/ the manual on a router that is extinct but5 I can't help ya w/ the concepts of routering...
here ya go...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

a little more concept..

..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

keep concepting...

..


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

This site says they have one, didn't check. Montgomery Ward Router power kraft Power Kraft Deluxe 1 HP router | ManualsOnline.com


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Willie.


----------

